# Advice pls on keeping my hens safe at night



## Badger (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi

I am waiting for my hen house to arrive and then I will be taking on some ex battery hens. I have been reading the posts and am worried about foxes and rats getting to my ladies!!

I was hoping to free range them in the day as my hubby works at the bottom of the garden and will keep watch through the window and myself and the twins are in most of the time also so I am not worried about them during the day.

Can you give me some advice on how to keep them safe at night. We have bought a henhouse with a good lock on the door and am asuming that at night I lock them in with no access to the run?

Also what threat do the rats pose (please dont tell me they eat them)

thanks 

Toni


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi hun, 
I used to keep hens i live in the country so was extremly worried about rats and fox's thankfully i never had problems with either but i found the best way to keep rats away is make sure you have no food or nesting materials laying around and everyday when i put my ladies to bed i used to go round the garden and clean up any food, bedding etc.
My hen house was really well protected and i had it near the house which detered the foxes aswell, the only thing i can say about rats is keep the hen house and area really clean and just check the area daily for rats droppings etc.
I think rats can cause some nasty injurys to hens but i dont think they can kill them i could bewrong though, I also know that they will steal eggs 
I hope this helps you a little bit xx


----------



## Badger (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you. yes it does help. I was going to put them at the bottom of the garden by my hubbys office but I may bring them closer now though. 

Our house is quite high up and not accessable from the back, the whole garden is walled as well so I am hoping this helps.

Toni


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Badger said:


> Thank you. yes it does help. I was going to put them at the bottom of the garden by my hubbys office but I may bring them closer now though.
> 
> Our house is quite high up and not accessable from the back, the whole garden is walled as well so I am hoping this helps.
> 
> Toni


It should do hun but foxes are fiesty little beggars  do u have a security light or anything like that? x


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh just to add, keep the hens locked in the hen house at night as they will feel a lot safer and should reward you with some lovely eggs  x
In crap weather u may find that they wont want to go out but make sure they have access to the run xx


----------



## Badger (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes we do have a security light at both ends of the garden so no matter which end they are, the fox will get a fright.


----------



## Hennish (Aug 10, 2008)

It's a good idea to keep your hens in their run for the first few days, as they will be so stunned! When they first free range, you will have to put them into their house each day, just before it gets dark. They will soon get the hang of it! 
It sounds like you have fairly good security, rats are much more of a threat if there is eggs or food lying around. Rats can kill chickens, but i am pretty sure it is rare, they often kill chicks. 
Foxes can slide bolts but a garden which is hard to access should not be such a problem. What can help me is seeing it from the fox's point of view, i.e. 'Could i dig in here? Are these hens locked safely in?' 
I hope some of that is helpful, and good luck with your hens, I am sure they'll be very happy!


----------



## Badger (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi

I didnt realise they could slide bolts!!!

Now I will have to make sure those bolts are out of the way.

Thanks for the advice its very helpfull.

Toni


----------



## sunnaturewild (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi, my girlfriend and I found a lost hen. Are you looking for any occupants in your henhouse, or maybe someone you know? We're currently trying to adopt this hen.

[email protected]

Now living in Illinois...


----------



## Gas700girl (Aug 27, 2008)

I rescued battery hens last year. Be aware that you don't know what 'state' your hens will be in yet. You may well have to nurse them through the first couple of weeks. They may well be so bad that they can't stand.

They love cuddles so lots of love will get them through.

They will probably not want to come out of their hen house at first because they have never experienced sunlight, wind, rain, ground/floor etc. 

Mine were pretty stunned at first but soon adapted and are a joy. So loving. Enjoy!


----------

